# Kreg/Sommerfeld Beaded Face Frame kit



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I usually try and avoid asking DA questions like this but I would like to make some beaded frames using either product.

Sadly the freight discourages me from going with Marks system and the Kreg Kit is BION in Australia around $700 AUD a little bit out of a pensioner/retiree like me's budget.
So here we go

Does anybody have either the Kreg Beaded Face Frame kit or the Mark Sommerfeld Beaded Face Frame kit?

I would be interested in hearing discussion on the pro and cons of each, understanding its highly possible members will only have either one or the other systems or perhaps developed a deriative of both to produce Beaded Face Frames.

2 cents worth, double dutch, Soggy cornflakes and foxholes in Guam here we come!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Rob,

I don't have either but that won't prevent me from chiming in ;-) They are rather expensive systems so with that in mind, I ask this question: "Is this for a one-off project, or will you be doing enough of the to justify the cost vs. time?"

If the latter, and I know its doable using alternative methods, that's the route I go.

Although I've never done it, I'm confident a combination of chamfer & dado will do the job, once you get the setup dialed in.

Curious, my MIL is an Aussie. 96 years of age she lives with us, quite a gal. One of her favorite things is beans on toast. Haven't tried it yet, is that a common Aussie thing?

Do love the lamingtons, tho!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no idea of what you're talking about…

Perhaps some pics or Links would help?

What does "DA" mean?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Use the kreg bit, skip the kits. Build a jig.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

DA = dumb a$$ ??


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ROFALMAO… LOL


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

robscastle-
I have had the Kreg system since 2011. I've used when making framed wainscoting.









Very easy to use and accurate.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

What are you building Rob?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*rwe2156* Agre its a very costly piece of kit and I agree a alternative is the go Jared S sems to have it doown pat. Baked beans on toast what! you have never heard of this cullary delight!I thought everybody ate them …Blasing Saddles comes to mind! Lamingtons yep they are a favorite little cake.

*Joe Lyddon* Sorry Joe… I think JaredS has beaten me to the draw on pictures, along with PCDub (AKA Webster) 100% correct …the opposite of inteligent and a name of a donkey. You may see a lot on the site now and again now the bizzare closing comments…

*2 cents worth*, relates to another member annoyed at a reply I made 
*double dutch*, related to a reply I made and again offended
*Soggy cornflakes* I made my assessment of a post regarding the storage of timber and again somebody was offended
*foxholes in Guam* relates to my indescression of tyiping the word nips instead of nipponese again a member was offended!

So from what feedback I got sometimes both barrels at point blank dosent work that well.

*Jared_S* Now thats what I am talkin about, and alternative method producing the same results.

*PCDub* 100% correct see text above.

*Sawdust35* I may have possibly checked out your project in my "ferreting" for info thats the sort of effect I would like to see as well, Very easy and accurate thats attractive to me … thank you

*anthm27*
I was bored in relation as to what to build next and saw Mark Sommerfelds you tube videos, then looked at buying his kit only to find freight charges hit me in both knees at once, so I then went looking for alternatives
Saw the Kreg kit and then did a Beaded face frame search within LJs to improve my inteligence and hopefully provide some GOYA. hence the DA comment.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's funny how two brothers have a different take on how to accomplish the same thing. Craig Sommerfeld started Kreg and Mark Sommerfeld started his own company as well. I like using both companies products. I have router bit sets from Sommerfeld Tools and a Kreg router table and lift. So I am sure either one will work well. I personally would buy the two bits and make my own jig.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Woodmaster1*
Some interesting history regarding the Beaded Face Frame process, I am not sure if they both work together but I have seen and heard Marc talking about how he works together to develop a process. I will pay closer attention next time and see if he is refering to Craig.

OK next step, over the weekend I will buy 2 x router bits 1 x Notching and 1 x Beading bit both Kreg products
I think with the tools I have I can fabricate a suitable jig.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK I spent the money, so you can now go to the blog for further progress if its an interest.


----------

